# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Animal Stock Art



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Dane Graphics recently added new designs in its animal category of stock art to be used to create screen printed shirts, digital direct-to-garment prints, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, and cut vinyl designs.

Some of the new designs include a golden retriever, a basset hound, a walleye fish and a mahi mahi fish. Other designs in this category include a wide range of dog breeds; tropical and sports fish; marine life such as sea horses, dolphins, and sharks; and more.

Screen printing files are separated using simulated process color separations and saved as DCS 2.0 .eps files for easy importing. Digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. 

For printer/cutters, graphics are formatted as CorelDRAW® and .eps files. All images include a cut line and extra bleed space around the image to prevent white gaps. All designs in the collection are royalty free with no limitations on how many times they can be used. Applications include apparel, signs, brochures, and ad presentations. 

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.


----------

